
All the labor force participation growth since 2000 has been in 65+ demographic - randomname2
https://twitter.com/RudyHavenstein/status/697175756519010304
======
greenyoda
As per HN guidelines, "please submit the original source".

In this case, the original source is easy to find from the URL in the top
corner of the tweeted image:

[http://www.advisorperspectives.com/dshort/updates/Demographi...](http://www.advisorperspectives.com/dshort/updates/Demographic-
Trends-in-Employment-Participation)

The chart in the tweet is the third chart on this page.

